# new to pneumatic hauntings...



## hauntingthegarden (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I totally new to this site, but very excited to start bouncing ideas around!

For one...does anyone know how to make LOR control a pneumatic solenoid?

I want a head to pop up behind a grave stone in a certain part of my music. I can seem to get the mechanics of it all figured out, its the electrical that im illiterate with. I have an LOR AC16 channel unit. any feedback is welcome. I don't really have much of a desire to download vixen or anything this year I just kind of want to "plug and play" so if anyone knows how to make that happen I would be very happy!! My initial thought is to buy a 110v solenoid wire it and plug it into LOR. 

the LOR team doesn't believe that their board will support the load of a solenoid, which I don't entirely understand. its 110v with an amp load of 28mA.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

LOR may be concerned about the solenoid being too inductive for the AC controller's output. The current draw being too much is certainly not an issue.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I am not familiar with LOR enough, but if they are concerned about the flyback voltage when the magnetic field collapses then you could either use a relay with build in flyback control electronics, or wire in your own.


----------

